# Milk tastes like rubber



## farmgirlforever18 (Jul 16, 2011)

My goats milk tastes like rubber? i changed their water to a metal can and it still tastes like rubber any ideas could they be eating the tractor tire in the field?


----------



## DonnaBelle (Jul 16, 2011)

I wouldn't think they would be eating a tire unless there is nothing else to eat.

Have they had anything other than their usual grain and hay to eat?

Any medications or injections?

DonnaBelle


----------



## farmgirlforever18 (Jul 16, 2011)

DonnaBelle said:
			
		

> I wouldn't think they would be eating a tire unless there is nothing else to eat.
> 
> Have they had anything other than their usual grain and hay to eat?
> 
> ...


no they have their grain in the morning but we let them out to eat the grass in the field but Ive tried to just lock them up and give them hay and it still tastes like rubber


----------



## DonnaBelle (Jul 16, 2011)

Well, it's gotta be something they ate in the field.  There are plants that can cause an off taste.  Are they OK otherwise??  Eating and pooping OK?

Just give it a few days and see if the milk doesn't improve.

DonnaBelle

P.s. If there is a tire, I'd get it outta there!!


----------



## farmgirlforever18 (Jul 16, 2011)

yes there all eating, drinking,and  pooping good there happy goats  i will lock them up in there pen with just hay and grain and see what happens


----------



## Ariel301 (Jul 16, 2011)

Are you milking by hand or machine? What kind of container are you milking into? How are you filtering it? What sort of method are you using to clean udders before milking? What is the milk being stored in? Usually an off taste to milk can be traced back to something in the way it is handled.


----------



## Griffin's Ark (Jul 17, 2011)

Ariel301 said:
			
		

> Are you milking by hand or machine? What kind of container are you milking into? How are you filtering it? What sort of method are you using to clean udders before milking? What is the milk being stored in? Usually an off taste to milk can be traced back to something in the way it is handled.


the above questions are extremely valid and important.  We have found that handling of the milk is as much or more important than what they are eating.  You should be using stainless steel or glass to milk into and only glass to store the milk. Also get it cold as fast as possible.  Our fridge is set at 36 degrees Fahrenheit.


----------

